# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  47 XXY syndroom - Artikel

## heine

zijn er ook mannen met het xxy syndroom

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Heine,

Lijkt me wel als je even verder leest  :Wink:  Ik weet alleen niet of hier mannen zijn met dit syndroom...

*Wat is het XYY-syndroom?*
Het XYY-syndroom is een zeldzame afwijking in de chromosomen van mannen. Jongens en mannen met het XYY-syndroom hebben naast hun normale X- en Y-chromosoom een extra Y-chromosoom. 
*Wat zijn de kenmerken van jongens en mannen met XYY?*
Een pasgeboren jongen met XYY heeft geen karakteristieke kenmerken. De jongens zijn gewoonlijk normaal ontwikkeld bij de geboorte: ze hebben een normaal geboortegewicht, een normale lengte en geen lichamelijke afwijkingen. Een versnelde groeispurt in hun kinderjaren zorgt ervoor dat de jongens ongeveer zeven centimeter langer worden dan gemiddeld. Behalve hun lengte is ook het slanke postuur een typisch kenmerk van jongens met XYY.
Daarnaast kunnen jongens met XYY de kenmerken hebben die hieronder beschreven worden. Gedurende de kinderleeftijd zijn ze vaak lichamelijk actiever dan hun broertjes. Dat is geen negatief kenmerk als de jongens enthousiast kunnen worden voor sport, spel en andere lichamelijke activiteiten. Jongens met XYY hebben een vergrote kans op een enigszins verlate emotionele ontwikkeling. Ook kan de spraakontwikkeling van de jongens wat achterblijven. Hoewel jongens met XYY beschikken over een normale intelligentie, hebben ze een grotere kans op leerproblemen. De uitkomsten van intelligentietesten zijn vaak iets lager dan die van broers of zussen. Lange tijd werd gedacht dat er een verband bestond tussen het hebben van een XYY-chromosomenpatroon en agressief, crimineel gedrag. Recent onderzoek, waarbij kinderen van jongs af aan werden gevolgd, kan dat verband echter niet aantonen. Mannen met XYY blijken een normale vruchtbaarheid te hebben, ondanks een enigszins verminderde spermakwaliteit door veel zogenaamde onrijpe spermacellen. De bouw van de geslachtsorganen, het verloop van de puberteit en het latere seksueel functioneren zijn normaal. Wel is er een verhoogde kans op spataders en acné. 
*Diagnose*
De diagnose kan worden worden gesteld met behulp van chromosoomonderzoek.
*Behandeling*
Het hebben van een XYY-chromosomenpatroon is blijvend: er is geen behandeling die de oorzaak ervan (voor zover die bekend is) kan wegnemen. 
*Voorkomen (frequentie)*
Ongeveer 1 op de 1000 mannen heeft het XYY-syndroom. Dit betekent dat er in Nederland naar schatting 7500 mannen met het XYY-syndroom zijn.
*Overerving*
Vaders met het XYY-syndroom hebben hoogstwaarschijnlijk geen verhoogde kans op een zoon met een extra Y-chromosoom. 
_(Bron: erfelijkheid.nl)_

----------


## heine

Ik vroeg naar het 47 xxy syndroom maar de schrijver gaat verder in het xyy syndroom graag reactie op het xxy

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Heine,

Wat wil je precies weten?

Het Syndroom van Klinefelter of klinefeltersyndroom is een genetische aandoening bij de man waarbij hij in zijn cellen ten minste een X-chromosoom te veel heeft. Het syndroom komt in meer varianten voor, waarvan de eenvoudigste 47,XXY-karyotype heet, dat wil zeggen dat er 47 chromosomen per cel zijn waarvan XXY de geslachtchromosomen zijn. Deze variant wordt daarom ook wel het XXY syndroom genoemd. 
_(Bron: wikipedia.org)_

Het Syndroom van Klinefelter, ook wel, 47, XXY of XXY syndroom genoemd, is een aandoening waarbij een man een extra set X chromosomen heeft.
(Bron en meer info op http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/.../39384-wat-is-_het-syndroom-van-klinefelter.html)_

----------


## heine

wat ik wilde weten of er ook lot genoten op deze zoek machine aanwezig waren

----------


## heine

nee dus jammer

----------


## Agnes574

Heb geduld, soms kan het even duren eer je antwoord krijgt!

----------

